# What Do You Thing About That?



## bulgaria (Jan 4, 2007)

What do you thing about this watch?

It was gived to me ang i cant find info about it.

The brand is Hans Hirsch

Movement- Seiko vd 54


----------



## bulgaria (Jan 4, 2007)

Is it good?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks fine to me......And I can see it in close up detail too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, I have never heard of them. It looks a subtantial piece though and very legible, although I'm not a fan of integrated bracelets, I like to swop straps too much. The second hand is plain weird.









Yes, I hope the medics are freed soon, a terrible story.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

the name on the face 'rehau' is a german brand of double glazing manufacturers. its in the same same type face too. so probably a promotional watch made for them. if you really really wanted to find out more, why not contact them?

good luck, dave.


----------

